# Esb Comp This Saturday



## Barry (9/7/12)

The ESB comp will be at the ESB shop this Saturday, let me know if you can come along and judge/steward/help for all, or part of, the day. Meeting at 9 am and hoping to be judging before 10. Food will be supplied.
Cheers


----------

